

Poking the bear: It's not as hard to build a startup in New York City as you've heard.... - drm237
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/2007/10/poking-the-bear.html

======
herdrick
Did he really argue that you should do your startup in NYC because it's
harder?

